# Ahh The Tenneco



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Made it out to the Antares and Tenneco. My bud dove the Antares and reported lots of big snapper and grouper, the grouper were skittish and the viz a bit poor. I held off and we buzzed over to the Tenneco legs.

Landed a nice grouper and two nice AJ's. Viz was allright on the bottom but not so good midlevel. Very dark.

Caught two mingos fishing.

Made a 45 minute dive max depth 170 with a 24 minute deco. (ahh the beauty of pure 02):bowdown


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We where fishing in the Stripper next to you. Sure was something to see you guys come up with those big fish !!!! We lost all the big hookups we had. We did catch some big snapper ,vented them and watched them go down. You guys were great people to fish next to.See you again some time.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude. What a beautiful day for diving. That is to deep for my candy ass. 130 is my limit. I start to get pretty narced. Anyway, congrats on a great day!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Brian!!!! We made it out today to. I finally broke my bad streak I been havin in 2008. Didnt see any nice grouper like that though!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shooting Brian. What was the temp at depth?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice Brian! Glad you got out. I think we were all getting cabin fever.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey, we were out there too. We're the ones that got the hoss AJ. About a 75 pounder. We dont have a scale, so, we dont know for sure but it was a monster. Pics will come soon. I saw a gag that was around the same size, but saw it only after shooting a smaller one and didnt have the time to re-load. Anyway, what an awsome dive. Not to mention the narc at 170.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey so it was you guys!

How is the shaft? Post a picture of it! What type of gun were you using on the big AJ?

depth 146 65deg

depth 170 60deg

Yes I love that place. There are at least two other areas right around there with structure. As soon as the vis gets better it will be a much better dive.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Ya, we took a pic of the shaft next to the fish. Its mangled! The dude who took the shot is new to the forum, so, before i say anymore I'll give him the oppurtunity to post.


----------



## Deep_Down152 (Mar 21, 2008)

shot it with a riffe euroX 90cm great gun. bent the shaft tho.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Deep Down, that is a NICE AJ, bummer about the shaft, worth it though I bet!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nice one too Depp Down, and welcome!:toast


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

If you can take the depths that place rules. I have never left there without a fish. Cant wait to hit on some clear vis days.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Brian, looked for my compression tester, no luck. Sorry man, dont know where it went to.:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Brians a tech diver, he does trimix, dual tanks, cave diving, all that stuff that takes brains.

He aint down there on an AL80 with air!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Chunky! But yes, 26 years diving ,1000's of dives, 330 logged. Advance trimix and full cave certs.

This was a longdeep go at it..when the computer said 24 minute deco fist stop 30 feet it was time to head on up. But this can be done safely if properly planned, equiped and executed..and some luck. ( I know...quite a number of if's!) but you stack the odds in your favor as best you can. 

Dual 112 cubic foot tanks, pony full of 02 three regs, two computers, two masks. ( No single 80's! unless a stage bottle) 

The main safety factor I throw into the mix is a pure 02 deco. One of my computers can take a gas change on the fly, however the other has to be programmed ahead of time for a change. Saturday I used twocomputers and the main oneI ran with was the onewithout programming the 100% o2 deco, so the computer thought I was decoing on the same air as the back gas.Didn't suface till it oked me to. This extended the deco time conisderably andadded a considerablemargin of safety.Even with all this you can still get hit. I have not been bent but know guys that have, not a pretty picture.

My deepest dive was 214 to the bottom of the Oriskany looking for gear. Didn't stay long though. First deco was at 130 and on up. I don't mind the deepstuff if I can plan it all out and have a generally "good feeling" about the whole dive. I'll abort at the slightest amount of fud. (fear uncertianty or doubt)Saturdays dive was perfect...just a little low on the viz. Sorry to have "de-throned" you not my intention! LOL I am darn sure not in any deep contest, entry fee is too steep! Would love to hook up and swap tales sometime!:letsdrink


----------

